# lac de quincs report



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Well my dad and I headed up to Quebec for 4 and half days to do some small mouth / pike / walleye fishing. We went to lac da quincz and went to our friends camp. we had a great time. It was not like going to a fly in camp, we had to work hard for our fish it was clear skies to whole time and in the 90s too. morning was cold but I got hot.
This lake was 80 miles long and goes down to 100 feet deep well now to the fishing.

PIKE fishing was great at least to me and my dad we caught a lot of pike. Size was from 17-30inchs. Most were caught on big spinner baits and long slim swim baits. 
The pike were hard to find. You had to look for big downed trees in little coves. We had so many breaks off s. I watched pike in hale spinner baits, the whole spinner bait. This is new to me I have only fish for pike a hand full of times. A rush to watch a pike just smacks your bait next to the boat like a snake. 
The biggest fish I lost that I seen was 36-37 inches, just cant keep them on. 
The biggest fish my dad lost was about 45 inches and about 25 lbs. this thing was huge it head was huge and could fit a pro football in its mouth. 
The biggest fish I caught was 30inchs. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25716&ppuser=6990 
Another pike http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25717
The biggest pike my dad caught was 27inchs now to 


WALLEYE/SAUGER Fishing was great but still hard the key was to fish was look the current breaks near shore. The walleye were taking crawlers one the bottom and white twister tails and last but not least Wally divers in perch color. The walleyes were small this time the biggest was 18 inches and the smallest was 4inchs loll. We were casting most of the time. They may have been small but I had fun with them. They started picking up around 6:30 TO 10:30. I caught a walleye on a spinner bait while pike fish so I kind of thought that was weird.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25720 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25721 



SMALLMOUTH the small mouth were small this year biggest being 18inchs but had a couple 4lbers at the boat. We caught them all around big rocks in the 4-8 feet deep. We caught a lot of them in the 6-8inch ranges but quite a few in the 10-18inch ranges. We caught them on twister tails and spinner baits.
The water temps were from 68 to 73 degree 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25719 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25718


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

What part of Lac Des Quinze? I'm going up to Camps Ronoda on Lac Remigny in a few weeks and launch on Quinze behind the general store in Remigny. We had pretty good luck with smallmouth and walleye in Quinze, but pike better in Remigny. We only fished a small part of Quinze between Remigny and the power lines (north of Angliers). 

Can you recommend any fishing hot spots and places to launch on Quinze? We are tentatively planning to launch one day out of Angliers and another near the "grassy narrows", but don't know where to launch. We never did find any large weed beds in Quinze for the pike. Any idea how fishing is on Simard or the Ottawa river on north shore of Simard?

We fish for smallmouth with floating rapalas, shallow cranks, and bombers in 4' to 8' in rocky areas and trolled with walleye divers and husky jerks in 10-12' for walleye, but we're no experts.

I will post my Remigny and Quinze fishing report in early July. Any advice/info appreciated.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice read!
Sounds like an excellent trip!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Hey fellas,

I am not sure how much it has changed up there....But right where the Ottawa River flows into Simard are 2 sand bars....They come up to around 20-25 feet surrounded by up to 100 fow on 1 side and something like 60 on the other. I stayed at a place up there called "Rainbow" Camp. It was about a 10 mile trip to this spot. Pop and I went up the Ottawa River to the first set of rapids and caught smallies, Pike and some walleye. We did get into some serious "rollers" while up there. 5 to 6 footers were some of the "good" ones in the main lake areas. We went up the river to escape the rough water....Anyway, Trolling Rapala Deep Down Fat Raps in Firetiger gave us more than a limit of nice Walleyes off the 2 sand bars below.....It has been around 10 years or longer since I was up there....Anyway, I hope this helps...

Take Care,

Hawk

A Map-


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

If you want a larger image of the map shoot me a PM.

This trip is the reason I invested in my first hand held GPS Unit...It is really easy to miss the NARROWS right at the mouth of Duc Lake...Dad and I drove around for about an hour or so....looking for it...Was not cool...lol. Anyway, I checked my "trip album" I was there in 1995. I loved that trip...but the distance was just too far.

Hawk

My favorite sunset of all time:


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ohiojmj said:


> What part of Lac Des Quinze? I'm going up to Camps Ronoda on Lac Remigny in a few weeks and launch on Quinze behind the general store in Remigny. We had pretty good luck with smallmouth and walleye in Quinze, but pike better in Remigny. We only fished a small part of Quinze between Remigny and the power lines (north of Angliers).
> 
> Can you recommend any fishing hot spots and places to launch on Quinze? We are tentatively planning to launch one day out of Angliers and another near the "grassy narrows", but don't know where to launch. We never did find any large weed beds in Quinze for the pike. Any idea how fishing is on Simard or the Ottawa river on north shore of Simard?
> 
> ...


we fished at anglers 
yea itry to tell you some hot spot for us. if you lauch at the dam/angliers. i would fish just about every small cove you can find. norht of the dam till you hit the main lake. we fished shallow and the main lake was like all way 20-60 feet deep fish around every small to mediam sized island you can find for walleyes. with wally divers and 1/16 jig and white twisters tail you fish the same way for smallies. but for pike up and down to the shore line with swim baits and spinner baits . try to fish points the break the current. there is a lot of current so any thing that breaks it is a key to fish. if i had a map of the lake i could show you were to fish hope this will help


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Wish You... I was hoping that Angliers would have a boat launch. We plan to troll and cast around those islands near Angliers. I think we already hit the area to the north (toward power line crossing) last year, so we were going to head east of Angliers through the narrow point and then fish the very long narrow bay area on north shore and other nearby islands. Weedy bays, points, shoals, and rocky shores are what we look for....


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ohiojmj said:


> Thanks Wish You... I was hoping that Angliers would have a boat launch. We plan to troll and cast around those islands near Angliers. I think we already hit the area to the north (toward power line crossing) last year, so we were going to head east of Angliers through the narrow point and then fish the very long narrow bay area on north shore and other nearby islands. Weedy bays, points, shoals, and rocky shores are what we look for....


did you do good toword to power lines me and my dad did bad near the ower line hay watch out for rock around anglers they come out of know were. once me and my dad were in 20 foot of water and we look at the side of the boat and the was a rock it was crazy. if you any more ?'s pm me


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> did you do good toword to power lines me and my dad did bad near the ower line hay watch out for rock around anglers they come out of know were. once me and my dad were in 20 foot of water and we look at the side of the boat and the was a rock it was crazy. if you any more ?'s pm me



The rocky east shoreline shoreline produced several larger smallmouth. As far as submerged rocks, we'll look out at Angliers and most everywhere else in water we are not familiar with. Unfortunately, we don't have depth maps so we may try to buy one in Angliers. Thanks for the info.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

WTG WISH IT WAS YOU! Hard to beat the fishing up there and it looks like you guys caught some nice fish. It is a rush to see those fish smack the lure. 

I thought catching a walleye on a spinner bait was odd too until some Canadian freinds of mine schooled me on the technique. It happens.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

yankee said:


> WTG WISH IT WAS YOU! Hard to beat the fishing up there and it looks like you guys caught some nice fish. It is a rush to see those fish smack the lure.
> 
> I thought catching a walleye on a spinner bait was odd too until some Canadian freinds of mine schooled me on the technique. It happens.


here is the pic of that walleye it was back in a small cove it was so weird to me. last time i came to this lake i caught a walleye on a flipen jig


----------

